# [RESEAU] renouvellement bail OK (RESOLU)

## vonstorm

Bonsoir à tous,

J'ai voulu faire un essai de Gentoo et j'ai pour cela chargé le cd d'install minimal (57 Mb).

J'ai booté sur ce cd et il m'a automatiquement attribué une IP (via DHCP), mais seulement mon FAI n'en accepte que 2 à la fois et la première est attribuée à XP (depuis lequel je rédige ce message) !

J'ai essayé un 'ifdown eth0' mais évidemment sous gentoo, ça va pas...

J'ai alors essayé un 'net.eth0 stop' comme repris dans la doc d'un site gentoo

et ça ne va pas non plus.

En désespoir de cause, j'ai tapé 'reboot' puisque j'avais lu qu'il libérait automatiquement l'adresse IP.

En redémarrant Debian, pas de réseau donc pas de libération d'adresse IP sous gentoo.

Quelqu'un connait peut être la commande à effectuer sous gentoo en ligne de commande du live cd ??

Merci de me le dire si c'est le cas !!

Et merci d'avance...Last edited by vonstorm on Sat Jul 28, 2007 8:21 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Desintegr

URGENT SVP --> lire les règles du forum, merci. (surtout la partie Comment poster sur le forum ??)

L'outil traditionnel pour configurer les interfaces réseaux sous Linux, c'est ifconfig.

Donc, simplement ifconfig eth0 down.

Et si tu avais lu la documentation, tout ça, tu le saurais certainement déjà.

Tu saurais aussi qu'il est possible de désactiver le DHCP lors du lancement du LiveCD, avec l'option de boot nodhcp.

----------

## vonstorm

Merci pour ta réponse,

Ca ne fonctionne pas parce que j'ai fait un reboot et je dois apparemment attendre le renouvellement du bail...

Pour ce qui concerne, la documentation, j'ai lu ceci:

4. Configuration du réseau sous Gentoo

Cette partie explique en détail comment configurer vos interfaces réseaux sous Gentoo.

Table des matières :

   1. Préparation

      Un guide qui vous permettra d'avoir rapidement un réseau fonctionnel, pour les environnements les plus communs.

   2. Configuration avancée

      Nous apprendrons ici comment fonctionne la configuration du réseau. Vous devrez comprendre cette partie avant que nous attaquions les modules réseaux.

   3. Les modules réseaux

      Gentoo fournit une configuration réseau très flexible. Vous apprendrez ici comment choisir votre client DHCP, mettre en place l'aggrégation de liens, les ponts réseaux, les VLAN et autres.

   4. Les réseaux sans fil

      La mise en place du réseau sans fil n'est pas évidente, suivez le guide.

   5. Ajout de fonctionnalités

      Si vous vous sentez l'âme aventureuse, ajoutez vos propres fonctions de gestion du réseau.

   6. Gestion du réseau

      Pour les utilisateurs de portables ou ceux qui connectent leur ordinateurs à plusieurs réseaux.

Et malheureusement, le /etc/init.d/net.eth0 stop ne fonctionne pas (après avoir pourtant suivi les explications)...

Je me suis donc permis un "URGENT SVP" qui apparemment t'a froissé, j'en suis navré...

Bonne soirée!

----------

## Desintegr

Les « URGENT SVP », je n'aime pas tout simplement car je trouve que ça fait un peu trop « service à la demande ».

Ici, il s'agit d'un forum communautaire où des personnes bénévoles répondent aux personnes qui en ont besoin.

Je n'ai pas tout compris sur ton architecture réseau, mais je pense qu'il s'agit de quelque chose comme ça :

```

                | <-----> PC 1 Windows

FAI <-----> BOX |

                | <-----> PC 2 Linux (LiveCD Gentoo)

```

Comment fonctionne tout ça ?

La box fonctionne comme bridge DHCP ? Si c'est le cas, ce n'est pas vraiment normal.

Sinon, je n'ai pas tout compris.

----------

## El_Goretto

Regarder du côté du client dhcp, et regarder si il y a pas une option "release" pour libérer le bail. Je sais que ça fait parti des options de configuration des cripts init.d, donc on doit bien pouvoir le provoquer "à la main".

----------

## geekounet

Salut et bienvenue !

Comme te l'a dit Desintegr, ton "URGENT SVP" n'est pas très apprécié ici, c'est comme si on était un service après-vente pour toi. De plus, ton titre n'est pas conforme avec les conventions de notre forum, donc je te prie de corriger ça, merci.

----------

## Desintegr

Dans la documentation de dhcpcd :

 *Quote:*   

> In a case dhcpcd receives SIGTERM which is normally used by shutdown(8) when rebooting the system dhcpcd will not send DHCP_RELEASE and will not destroy cache.

 

Pour arrêter la connexion, il vaut donc mieux utiliser : dhcpcd -k eth0 et le message DHCP_RELEASE sera normalement envoyé :

 *Quote:*   

> -k 
> 
>  Sends SIGHUP signal to the dhcpcd process associated with the specified interface if one is currently running. If dhcpcd receives SIGHUP it will send DHCP_RELEASE message to the server and destroy dhcpcd cache.

 

----------

## loopx

heuu....

ok pour ton fai... ok pour la gentoo qui a pas rendu l'ip ... bon ....

ben ...

pkill dhcpcd (pour virer l'adresse automatique sur la gentoo)  :Very Happy: 

puis ben, pourquoi ne pas redémarrer le routeur/modem   :Question:    biensur, si il y en a un ^^

(note que j'ai jamais testé, et vu que les trucs cablé sont des salopries niveau ip, je pense que ca marchera pas   :Laughing:  )

EDIT: achette toi un ptit routeur linksys wireless, ca te partagera la connex (tu vire une des ip, ca coutera surement moins chère) et t'aura jamais plus de problème d'adressage sur ton réseau local  :Wink: 

----------

## nico_calais

man dhcpcd :

dhcpcd -k

Et peut être faire /etc/init.d/net.[interface] restart

Voila

EDIT : Tu as aussi le droit de changer ton titre.   :Wink: 

----------

## truc

Quand c'est urgent, il vaut mieu aller voir du coté d'IRC, y'a même irssi sur le minimal CD de gentoo... Ici on réfléchi avant de répondre!  :Laughing:  (rhoo, tapez pas, j'traine aussi sur irc, ça me faisait juste marrer de dire ça  :Razz: )

----------

## Oupsman

J'ai une amie qui avait eu le souci avec son FAI suisse : il n'autorisait que deux adresses mac dans un temps donné. Un simple reboot du modem câble avait résolu le souci. Comme le problème s'était posé quand elle avait successivement branché son PC, son Mac et sa borne airport, après le reboot elle a laissé sa borne airport branché et tout allait mieux.

----------

## default

Seulement si c'est la même machine, la MAC address devrait être la même non?

Et pourquoi ne pas regarder sur ta box l'adresse mac qui correspond au bail en cours et forcer cette adresse sur ta debian autrement?

----------

## vonstorm

Merci à ceux qui ont fait preuve d'indulgence face au débutant que je suis et qui voulait tenter l'aventure Gentoo.

Les 2 PC sont connectés comme sur le schéma de Desintegr, sauf que le FAI arrive sur un modem cable relié en aval à un hub sur lequel sont connectées les 2 pc.

Deux adresses IP autorisées en même temps par le FAI.

Adresses IP différentes pour une même MAC ADDRESS suivant qu'il s'agit de Debian, Kubuntu ou Suse (je suppose que le nom de machine a aussi son importance vis-à-vis du serveur DHCP de mon FAI).

Voilà.

Dernière question: y'aurait-il un autre forum Gentoo qui ne serait pas communautaire ?

Merci  !!

----------

## DuF

 *vonstorm wrote:*   

> Merci à ceux qui ont fait preuve d'indulgence face au débutant que je suis et qui voulait tenter l'aventure Gentoo.
> 
> Les 2 PC sont connectés comme sur le schéma de Desintegr, sauf que le FAI arrive sur un modem cable relié en aval à un hub sur lequel sont connectées les 2 pc.
> 
> Deux adresses IP autorisées en même temps par le FAI.
> ...

 

Le comportement DHCP n'est pas lié à l'adresse MAC sauf si tu as fait une configuration manuelle et de ton propre chef pour associer une @IP à une @MAC. Donc c'est normal que l'@IP change et Debian, Kubuntu ou Suse n'ont rien à voir là dedans tout comme le nom de machine, les seuls cas où ils ont un impact c'est si la stratégie a été établie à l'avance, un FAI ne risque pas de le faire ne connaissant pas le nom de machine par avance. Plutot que de supposer des théories fumeuses tu ferais mieux de lire les documentations, car tout ça c'est marqué dans les liens indiqués par les autres membres du forum.

Et changer ton titre d'URGENT à PAS URGENT c'est .... pfff

'fin bon, sinon en ce qui concerne un forum "pas communautaire", j'ai comme l'impression qu'il y a un souci dans l'énoncé.

 *Quote:*   

> Un forum est avant tout un site d'échange, par le biais de messages, que ceux-là soient disponibles sur Internet ou bien sur un réseau interne comme un intranet ou encore un extranet. Les discussions y prennent place sous la forme de « fils » de messages, à publication instantanée ou différée ; cette publication est souvent durable, car les messages ne sont pas effacés. Elle est par nature le fait de plusieurs auteurs. Dans certains forums à inscription, les messages sont modifiables a posteriori par leurs auteurs.

 

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Forum_Internet

----------

## BuBuaBu

 *DuF wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Le comportement DHCP n'est pas lié à l'adresse MAC sauf si tu as fait une configuration manuelle et de ton propre chef pour associer une @IP à une @MAC. Donc c'est normal que l'@IP change et Debian, Kubuntu ou Suse n'ont rien à voir là dedans tout comme le nom de machine, 

 

Je suis pas totalement d'accord.

Lorsqu'un client demande une ip au serveur DHCP, le serveur conserve en mémoire la mac et l'ip qu'il a donné jusqu'a ce que le bail expire, donc si on reboot aussitot, on obtient la meme ip. Bien entendu, selon les config du serveur et du client, l'adresse peu etre négocier.

----------

## DuF

 *BuBuaBu wrote:*   

>  *DuF wrote:*   
> 
> Le comportement DHCP n'est pas lié à l'adresse MAC sauf si tu as fait une configuration manuelle et de ton propre chef pour associer une @IP à une @MAC. Donc c'est normal que l'@IP change et Debian, Kubuntu ou Suse n'ont rien à voir là dedans tout comme le nom de machine,  
> 
> Je suis pas totalement d'accord.
> ...

 

Je suis d'accord sur le constat, sauf que le bail DHCP n'est pas fait pour ça. Le bail est la durée pendant laquelle le serveur a autorisé le client a utilisé cette adresse IP là, si le bail ne peut être renégocié par le client (ou si le client ne peut obtenir une nouvelle allocation), l'adresse est désactivée et il perd la faculté d'utiliser le réseau TCP/IP de façon normale.. Ton exemple est un cas particulier et il est mauvais de prendre un cas particulier pour en établir une rêgle. A mon avis vaut mieux l'oublier, pour faciliter la compréhension   :Laughing: 

----------

